# A New Journey



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2013)

And so the journey begins.
In the picture are three very small clusters beginning their journey to my wine glass. As the assistant winemaker, I am often asked how many grapes it takes to make a glass of wine so I've posted some interesting statistics (this can change from year to year or with varieties):
One acre yields approximately 5 tons of grapes
One ton yields between 500 – 600 bottles of wine.
Most plantings have about 400 vines to an acre.
It takes 30 vines to make one barrel.
One barrel yields about 25 cases of 750ml bottles.
There are 59 gallons to a barrel of wine.
There are 5 glasses of wine per 750ml bottle.
One vine produces approximately 10 bottles of wine.
One vine produces approximately 40 clusters.
There are approximately four clusters to a 750ml bottle of wine.
There are approximately 75 – 100 grapes to a cluster (depending on the grape type).
It takes one cluster of grapes to make one glass of wine.


----------



## vernsgal (May 7, 2013)

Great post!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Vernsgal!


----------



## dralarms (May 7, 2013)

Dan, that's a lot of good info.


----------



## Chiumanfu (May 8, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> It takes one cluster of grapes to make one glass of wine.



It's funny the way that works out. Like it was meant to be.


----------



## grapeman (May 9, 2013)

Ah..... greater words of wisdom are rarely gleaned.


----------



## cimbaliw (May 16, 2013)

Enjoy every minute of the journey Dan, keep us in the loop.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2013)

Cimbaliw funny stuff, that picture was only a week ago and omg you should see the vineyards now. I pass literally hundreds and hundreds of acres of them on the way home and to work. The leaves have grown so much and added so many more. The color of the vineyards have gone from pink to green in a matter of days. I will try to remember to take a picture tomorrow.Processors like Welches are already letting the vineyard owners the set amount they'll take from each this year as they are expecting such a bumper crop. We can only hope the sugar and quality will be there also.


----------



## cimbaliw (May 16, 2013)

Dan, you're light years ahead of me but here in West Michigan our fruit crops were decimated last year by too early of a spring. Now we're expecting bumper crops of apple, cherry, blueberry and peach. Much like the grape crop in PA thinks are bustin' here. Can't wait to ferment!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2013)

cimbaliw said:


> Dan, you're light years ahead of me but here in West Michigan our fruit crops were decimated last year by too early of a spring. Now we're expecting bumper crops of apple, cherry, blueberry and peach. Much like the grape crop in PA thinks are bustin' here. Can't wait to ferment!


 We experienced the exact same thing last year.


----------



## OilnH2O (May 16, 2013)

Dan, that first pic is just fabulous - it says so much about what is to come! Great shot!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2013)

Folks, if you want to see more pictures of vines and what I'm doing at the winery "like" Presque Isle Wine Cellars on Facebook.


----------



## joeswine (May 17, 2013)

*the jerney*

I know of the journey your on and the great things you'll get to experience,touch and taste, that's what makes this a great hobby Wolfman,we still need to do a swap, you and I.


----------



## Pumpkinman (May 17, 2013)

Great info Dan, much appreciated.


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> And so the journey begins.
> There are 5 glasses of wine per 750ml bottle.


 
Now Dan, That all depends on the size of your glasses!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 17, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks for writing that down for us!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2013)

This is a photo this morning of the same vineyard behind the winery.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2013)

Just two week from the original picture with the buds you can see how fast the clusters are growing. I think this is going to be one hel! of a year for grapes.


----------

